# Advice - Power Max 824 OE vs. Power Max HD 928 OAE



## schneid32 (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi guys,

I'm in the market to replace my old Craftsman 21" two-stage blower. This thing was purchased used a few years back for $100 and has seen better days. I'm also south of Buffalo NY right in heart of the snowbelt so this little guy takes me forever to clear the driveway.

My driveway has an extension on it so it's basically clearing two suburbia-sized driveways plus sidewalk. I like the Toro brand and have been looking at the 2018/2019 models Power Max 824 OE and Power Max HD 928 OAE. I'm going to throw the 826 OXE out just because I'd rather spend the extra cash at that point and get the HD unit. 

I'm a 32 year old guy that can maneuver the machine no problem so size (big or small) isn't a concern to me. I guess my question is, is the HD unit worth the extra $500 bucks plus tax? Also - should I consider the Ariens Deluxe 28 Sho? The Arien's would compete directly against the Toro HD is what I'm thinking.


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2018)

I am in the market as well, and I see the toro 928 is $100 more than the Ariens 28 sho and it has a smaller engine....It looks like Toro bigger models cost more than the Ariens 28 SHO unless I am missing something?


----------



## schneid32 (Sep 17, 2018)

clifish said:


> I am in the market as well, and I see the toro 928 is $100 more than the Ariens 28 sho and it has a smaller engine....It looks like Toro bigger models cost more than the Ariens 28 SHO unless I am missing something?


I've read that the blower's engine can be smaller as the anti-clog system creates an efficiency of sorts - not 100% sure if I'm correct here.

My dealer is selling the 928 OAE for $1299 ($50 more than the Ariens Deluxe 28 Sho). Home Depot's site has the Toro for $1299 as well so if you're dealer is MSRP, they could potentially price match for you.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

clifish said:


> I am in the market as well, and I see the toro 928 is $100 more than the Ariens 28 sho and it has a smaller engine....It looks like Toro bigger models cost more than the Ariens 28 SHO unless I am missing something?


smaller engine

also has a lower impeller speed 

a smaller impeller
and you blow the snow twice with the anti clog
plastic chute


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2018)

yeah saw some of those specs as well...does an Ariens dealer negotiate at all or the msrp it?


----------



## Brianwc (Oct 10, 2018)

I was all ready to buy a 928 OAE but finding they put the weaker auto turn transmission in the Di300 nylon cased vs the metal Di500. now I'm seriously considering the 1028 OHXE 38841 hate spending the extra $ but not sure I will like the auto turn


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

The Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO and the Toro 928 OAE are both very good quality machines that should serve you well. When considering the size of your driveway and that with proper maintenance the machines can last you 20+ years I would say yes certainly worth the extra $500. Ariens and Toro both offer good finance options, Ariens even offers long-term low interest through Synchrony for their more expensive units. As another member mentioned both of these have the General Transmission’s DI300 auto-turn unit. Toro is much improved this year with the use of more steel in their higher end units. To keep costs down on their 928 from last year, they added auto-turn instead of power steering and dropped the heated hand grips.

I would say the Ariens is a heavier duty machine with a simpler chute control that is not as intuitive as Toro’s Quick-Stik®️. For your area I wouldn’t go any lighter than these machines, try to get behind both and test out the controls before buying. Good luck!


----------



## schneid32 (Sep 17, 2018)

Decided on the HD 928 OAE. Picking it up on Saturday.


----------



## whoa (Sep 25, 2018)

Cardo111 said:


> ...To keep costs down on their 928 from last year, they added auto-turn instead of power steering...



Just wondering why it would be cheaper this way vs trigger. I would've thought triggers operating a brake on each wheel would be simpler and cheaper than a complicated mechanism in the differential.


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2018)

What was the reason for the Toro vs Ariens 28 sho?


----------



## schneid32 (Sep 17, 2018)

clifish said:


> What was the reason for the Toro vs Ariens 28 sho?


Joystick chute control. I didn't want to have to hand crank and in order to get that in an Ariens I would of had to jump to the Platinum series. My local dealer also said he sees a lot less Toro units in his repair shop than the the Ariens (he sells and repairs both brands). I'm pumped for the new blower. It's getting cold here in Buffalo and have already seen some snowflakes today - never thought I'd be excited for 2 foot of lake effect but I want to test this bad boy out.


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2018)

no wrong move here, I too dislike the Ariens crank in front of the console, but I also felt a couple toro machines where the joystick was "locked" in a single position on the dealer's floor. This one dealer who also sells both did not give me any opinion on one brand or the other...I was hoping to get some guidance.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

whoa said:


> Just wondering why it would be cheaper this way vs trigger. I would've thought triggers operating a brake on each wheel would be simpler and cheaper than a complicated mechanism in the differential.


Seems that way however I am pretty confident that a 2 trigger cable set up with wheel clutches is a more complex/costly steering system for the manufacturer. If you notice Toro’s higher end HD series machines use this system over the GT Transmissions™️ Auto-Turn DI300 which is a relatively cheap plastic case differential unit, their DI500 is a more substantial steel case unit but Ariens seems to only reserve this model for their high end tracked units (from what I understand, maybe certain Pro models not 100% sure). Additionally Honda uses trigger steering on their machines, which are considered high end blowers.


----------

